# Melting Silver Problem try this



## hrushi (Jan 11, 2009)

While melting Ag if in the cemented there are any traces of acid remaining in it then you will get some whitish or brownish layer on the silver ingot it is due to oxidation of silver or formation of silver oxide there.

Try this add borax and little sugar (C12H22O11) you imm see the change when put in hot crucible. As CO2 is liberated there is no oxidation of silver :idea:. Try not to reduce the temp of furnace keep it constant

I will soon try to add video


----------



## butcher (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks Hrushi, would flour, or charcoal work as well?


----------



## hrushi (Jan 12, 2009)

butcher said:


> thanks Hrushi, would flour, or charcoal work as well?



I have not tried Flour and I have tried charcoal but better results got from sugar.


----------

